# Back Button Focus



## snerd (Aug 25, 2013)

And another thing..................  :mrgreen:

What are the pro's and con's of using back button focus? Who uses it and why? It does sound hard to get used to, but I read that it can make shooting a lot easier in a lot of situations. Thanks!


----------



## Overread (Aug 25, 2013)

Once you get used to it backbutton AF is the only way to control AF! 

It allows you to separate the focusing and the metering as well as the photo capture form each other. This is very empowering as now it means you can focus with the AF; then take your finger off the back button and move the frame around wherever you want and take a shot with the shutter button and the AF won't engage again. 

It's also great if use wtih all the time manual focusing lenses as you can then shift from AF to MF without having to touch a single switch on the camera (or hunt around for the switch on the lens). You just don't press the back button. 


It does take a little getting used to, but its a feature that I would strongly recommend using and getting used to because it will help.


----------



## ronlane (Aug 25, 2013)

I switched to bbf about 4 months ago or so and I love it. Once I figured out the setting to get bbf on the back and how to do the exposure lock, I was really loving it.


----------



## snerd (Aug 25, 2013)

Well now that gets me excited! I'll try to start using it this week. Why not add to the frustration factor now so I can get over it sooner?!  LOL!


----------



## weepete (Aug 25, 2013)

Its good as it makes you think about focusing more, you can meter on different areas quickly and not worry about refocusing, you can use it like a semi auto focusing mode. Its bad when you forget that you have it on and I find it a little more awkward (I allways seem to hit exposure lock first) in some situations but mostly it's a good thing. Only one way to find out if you like it though!


----------



## paigew (Aug 25, 2013)

I use it


----------



## TamiAz (Aug 25, 2013)

I use bbf!


----------



## table1349 (Aug 25, 2013)

Advanced Search - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## kathyt (Aug 25, 2013)

I use it, and I don't think I could go back.


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 25, 2013)

BBF all the way.:thumbup:


----------



## MiFleur (Aug 25, 2013)

I use it too!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2013)

Back button focusing makes you seem,well, sexier, and more attractive to the opposite gender! But *sssssh!* keep that one quiet--we don't want to start a mad rush! See, shutter release button focusing is the regular kissing of kissing; back button focusing is the French kissing of kissing; shutter button focusing is the missionary position of sex, whereas back button focusing is the...wait..wait,wait...I'd better stop right there...


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 25, 2013)

I really can't think of any negative drawbacks, unless you really need your thumb to be controlling something else right up until the moment of capture, in some extreme situation.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 25, 2013)

I don't use it (generally) but I set my release to lock AF/Exposure so that I can recompose. Simply locking focus and recomposing while using BBF will allow exposure to change if using center or spot metering as I do. Or am I missing something?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I don't use it (generally) but I set my release to lock AF/Exposure so that I can recompose. Simply locking focus and recomposing while using BBF will allow exposure to change if using center or spot metering as I do. Or am I missing something?



Well, "it depends"; there are multiple variations of both back button focusing and exposure lock. For example one Nikon model I have has six options for the combined* AE-L /AF-L* button, and two options for the *AF ON* button, meaning it has TWO control buttons, and multiple permutations, one button having six options, the other having two options.

Back button focusing can be set up different ways, with different brands and models of cameras. There is no,one, single "way" to configure the buttons.

Couple article links for Nikon users http://neilvn.com/tangents/nikon-d300-d700-d3-d3s-d3x-focusing-modes/

and also this one  http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d3/af-settings.htm

And for users of Nikons that have only ONE button, this article  http://photographylife.com/nikon-ae-l-af-l-button


----------



## Gavjenks (Aug 25, 2013)

Trever1t said:


> I don't use it (generally) but I set my release to lock AF/Exposure so that I can recompose. Simply locking focus and recomposing while using BBF will allow exposure to change if using center or spot metering as I do. Or am I missing something?



Also an option.  Technically this is not quite as powerful as back button focus, though, because there's no way to ONLY focus without, say, metering or engaging IS if it is available.

Not that I can think of any particular situation where that would be very useful. Other than just saving a small amount of batteries on average.


Additionally, though:
Button 1 = "A and B"    Button 2 = "notA"
involves a conditional relationship more logically complex than the additive relationship in:
Button 1 = "A"    Button 2 = "B"
Which also means it's easier for me to mess up while under stress.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes Derrell and Gavjenks, many ways to skin a cat, or so they say. I just find it quicker to do it with the shutter release for 95% of what I shoot which are static subjects.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 25, 2013)

Trev1,

I looked around to find a GOOD article for D800 users. Here's the best article I can find tonight.

Using the AF-ON focussing technique with the Nikon D800 | apple-and-eve.com

Keep in mind, this article presupposes having set the D800 to use *AF-C* or Continuous autofocus, for almost all situations.

For those who want more understanding, the thread where this article was introduced is well worth a look D800 AF-ON focussing technique - Photo.net Nikon Forum

Back-button focusing is often described as a panacea, some magic form of camera handling knowledge that will magically perform miracles. It's not.

I have to agree...with Nikon's focusing area assignment controls with the big multi-controller on the back of the camera, using the shutter release button to both lock and activate focus is really quite easy for most subjects, especially if you want to go between shooting verticals and horizontals, and use the two shutter release buttons as the focus initiation and lock. But, again, there are literally different "systems"....older Canon consumer bodies used the *star button* that had to be custom-programmed to take on the AF-ON function; newer Canon models added the dedicated AF-ON button; the pro Nikons have different systems for AE-L and AF-L and AF-ON; the newer bodies D800 and D4 and D7000 series have the "new-style" *AF-S* and* AF-C* and *M*anual focus selector mode switch on the front of the camera...

All of this makes Back Button Focus a potentially VERY complicated or very customizable system, where the user can make a button LOCK focus; or initiate focus until the button is pressed again; or hold focus ONLY while the button is held in; and then there's the Auto-Exposure side of the equation; the pro bodies have one set of options, the consumer bodies have another set. And again, depending on the camera, the AE part of the equation can be set to allow the button to LOCK the autoexposure, or to allow the exposure to run "free", while locking the focusing. 

Back button focusing is not just "one,specific thing". It can mean many, many different things, and can control both focus, or exposure, or both, in various ways.


----------



## snerd (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, the different ways to set up my 7D BBF:



> *1: Metering + AF start / AF stop*
> AF is still at shutter button. Pressing the rear button will actually  LOCK the focus; potentially useful if you shoot a lot of moving subjects  in AI Servo AF and prefer to activate AF with a conventional half-press  of shutter button. Focus is unlocked by removing thumb from  back-button.
> 
> *2: Metering start / Meter + AF start*
> ...



And some reasons listed for doing so:


> *Easier to lock focus
> *If you are shooting something like a series of portraits of a person, and you want them composed off-center, back-button AF makes it super-easy  to take as many pictures as you want. Focus on your subject by pressing  the rear button (more on which button later in this article). Once  in-focus, take your thumb off the rear button. Re-compose the shot to  move your subject off-center. Shoot as many pictures as you like. With  focus activation removed from the shutter button, you now can fire any  time you like, and remove your index finger from the shutter button  after a shot is taken. No matter what, the camera makes no effort to  re-focus when you press the shutter button half-way down again.
> 
> *Easier timing of shots*
> ...


----------

